# Lets talk about...



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

Need some male advice...


How do I get my shy husband to talk to me about sex(I am also a little shy about this topic). We are to the point in our marriage where I don't want him to get bored. We currently have sex about 3 times a week and have been married for coming on 5 years. I just want to know what he wants.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Early in our marriage, we learned about a technique called "His 30 Minutes / Her 30 Minutes". Basically, you pick a special time for him and, during his 30 minutes, he can ask you for anything he wants or desires...sexually. You can fulfill his wishes, or pass on specific requests if you are too uncomfortable, and he will give you another request. The focus is on his pleasure.

On another night, it is Her turn, and she gets 30 minutes of whatever she wants/desires. The focus is on her pleasure. I learned alot about what my wife wants, how she likes to be touched, teased, kissed...because she came out and requested it during her 30 minutes. 

Likewise, she learned exactly how I like my body teased, kissed, stroked....etc. If forces each person to communicate what they want, and allows the other person to lovingly please them. You will each get bolder with your requests each time you do this. Trust me. 

Try it! We have done it many times over the years. It works and is fun at the same time. We have turned it into 1 hour sessions, and when my wife is really stressed, I love to surprise her with fresh flowers, and a card that says she gets an hour of total pleasure...whatever she desires. :


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You could also try buying some books that cover it. Passionate Marriage is one, although it's a tough read. It's covered in His Needs Her Needs also. Or, there's those 101 nights of Great Sex books, or books that have an idea on each page and you pick a page from a chart. 

Or try a 'jar'. Put some ideas in it and pick one whenever the mood strikes either of you.


----------



## elizabethdennis (Jan 16, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea, not just for newly weds but for those who have been married for several years already. This could rekindle your romance in a light and at the same time exciting way. I should give this a try! Lol


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

I am a big advocate of writing a letter and ask him. My wife and I have done it before when we were having a tough time and talking would result in argument. We are both very assertive and would often give the other person too much to repsond to at once. In written form, nothing gets missed


----------

